# Dorian the Cat is very sick



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry Dorian is sick  My friend had a Siamese who had chronic kidney failure and she lived many more years with IV fluid treatment. They were able to give the fluids at home and I don't think she was too bothered by it. But I hope this is just a one time thing for Dorian.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you! Rookie has a best bud cat too...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Gosh! I hope Dorian gets through this! He sure looks like a sweetie and I bet
Archie misses him too! Poor Kitty!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I sending up some good thoughts for Dorian, hoping it's a one off for your awesomely and aptly named boy one of my favorite books btw


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm really sorry your family is going though this. Gentle hugs.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Awww, poor Dorian. And I'm so sorry you're going through this. I sure hope things get better, and quick. Such a pretty kitty.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Dorian sounds like a very special little guy! I hope he is better soon, and never gets sick again!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

wishing the best for a good recovery. he looks like a wonderful little guy.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Prayers that Dorian is home soon. Poor sweetie.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh how awful for you and little Dorian! The good news is that if he responds to the fluid treatment he should do well for you. We used to do tons of kidney failure cats at the cat only Vet I worked at, with meds, special diet and SQ fluids the owners gave at home. The cats did really well with the fluids, it seems scary at first but its easy . 
I hope he comes home soon.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Dorian is on my prayer list.....hope he recovers quickly and can come home soon. He and Archie are so cute together. Dorian is really lovely.

Dorian is the SPITTING IMAGE of my dear kitty Violet, who lived to a ripe age of 17. His body size and shape and even his eyes are exactly like Violet. Brings back fond memories.

Heal quickly, Dorian, your family needs you home again. :angel:

Viking Queen


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Dorian sounds like one of those amazingly sociable cats...such a special fella. I am so sorry he's having such a hard time. I sure am keeping him and you in my thoughts and hoping so very hard that he'll recover and this will be treatable. What a shame cats have so much trouble with this. Lots of get well vibes coming your way.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Thanks, guys. The vet said yesterday that his numbers were already much better. We were hoping he could come home last night, but apparently the urinalysis found multiple infections so they're keeping him for another day so they can figure out more targeted antibiotics and get him stable before he comes home. The IV fluids are making a big difference.

Now I'm wondering if he's been sick for a while and we just didn't catch it. He's a typical stoic cat and there's been a lot going on lately, so we'll just have to keep a closer eye on him in the future I guess.

It's so good to hear that so many cats with this problem can go on to live a long time...poor Dorian is only 5 years old so it seems too young for him to have something so serious. I'm currently navigating the research on diets for cats with renal disease just in case - it's complicated just like everything having to do with animal nutrition, apparently. If anyone has tips, let me know. I might have to find a cat forum or something soon...

Anyway, fingers crossed he can come home today!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It sounds like things are looking up for darling Dorian. (love the name btw) And as far as nutrition, have you looked into a raw species specific diet? All I know is cats need extra taurine. But you probably already know this. Keep researching and you'll find the best way to keep him healthy. I'm very happy he's doing better.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> It sounds like things are looking up for darling Dorian. (love the name btw) And as far as nutrition, have you looked into a raw species specific diet? All I know is cats need extra taurine. But you probably already know this. Keep researching and you'll find the best way to keep him healthy. I'm very happy he's doing better.


The problem is most of the things I'm reading say they need low protein to help protect the kidneys, while some other sources say that you should never reduce a cat's protein intake or their kidneys won't recover appropriately so it's...confusing. Like either high-protein will erode the kidneys _or _low-protein will. The main thing seems to be keeping phosphate levels down, but there's disagreement as to whether you need to also reduce protein in order to make that happen. I'm hoping the vet will somehow magically know the answer.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Check out this link.

Why is Chronic Kidney Disease Common in Domestic Cats?


I've read other studies that have found that it's not low protein but quality of protein that matters and low phosphorus. Aging pets and those with kidney disease need more protein, not less according to recent research. 


This is just a little part of the article.

Why is Chronic Kidney Disease Common in Domestic Cats?



> A diet high in excellent quality protein and lower than normal amounts of sodium and phosphorous is recommended. Controlling phosphorous intake has proven to be very important in controlling the progression of kidney disease.
> 
> Many veterinarians still insist that a renal diet should be low in protein, despite studies that show aging pets -- including those with kidney disease -- need more, not less protein. But it has to be very high quality protein.
> 
> ...


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Dorian is home! :act-up: We picked him up this morning from the vet hospital. He's got more energy than he's had in weeks. We're to do subcutaneous fluids at home and administer several medications a day, then he has another check-up next week to see how he's progressing. It remains to be seen whether this is a one-time problem or if he'll be on fluids and meds for the rest of his life. 

He was VERY happy to get home. I left him home with my husband (who's really his person anyway) and took the dogs away to work with me. The dogs were super excited to see him, so it seemed best to get them out so he could have a more relaxed reintroduction to home. They'll be happy to see him tonight.

Thanks for your support, everyone!


----------

